# How to take this Ridgid 400 threader apart.



## JAckal (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. Having been a lurker for sometime, a search will give you a lot of answers.

Finally it was time to join so that I can ask a few questions. 

A customer brought me a Ridgid 400 threading machine. They tried to tear it down but couldn't get it any further than the pics show .

It has a lot of free-play in the front, for lack of grease over the years. 

I am planning to make bushings for this and true everything up.

Could one of you experienced workers tell me about his and how to get the spindle apart?

If I could get the front snout off of it, the rest should be fairly straightforward.

Thanks in advance, & thanks for letting me join this group.

Jack


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You might also try here: http://forums.mastertoolrepair.com/index.php/forum/index


----------

